# Bike-Händler in Düsseldorf



## bighitAC (17. Januar 2006)

Hi,

ich geh immer mal gerne in anderen Bike-Läden gucken, was es so an Parts und Bikes wieder schönes gibt.
Da ich nächste Woche in Düsseldorf bin, da aber noch nie nach Bikes geguckt habe, an euch die Frage:

Welcher Shop lohnt sich zum Besuch in Bezug auf Freeride und Downhill??

Freu mich auf Tips mit Shop-Namen (und Adresse?) !!

Thx


----------



## Mimose (18. Januar 2006)

bighitAC schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich geh immer mal gerne in anderen Bike-Läden gucken, was es so an Parts und Bikes wieder schönes gibt.
> Da ich nächste Woche in Düsseldorf bin, da aber noch nie nach Bikes geguckt habe, an euch die Frage:
> ...



Cycle Service (Kona-Specialized)
Talstraße 6-10
40217 Düsseldorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan_ue (9. April 2006)

Hallo bighitAC,

wo Service drauf steht, ist nicht immer Service drin. Dies ist zumindest mein persönlicher Eindruck von zwei Besuchen bei Cycle Service. Es mag sein, daß die Jungs bei Schraubarbeiten am Rad sehr gut sind, aber die Beratung war in dem Ladenlokal für meinen Geschmack sehr schlecht. 

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Damd (10. April 2006)

DÜSSELDORF ? 
WHAT THE HELL ?
Da hasste dich aber kräftig im Unterforum vertan, ich würd empfehlen das Thema mal zu verschieben....
=>http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=89

(Sorry, aber das geht ja mal gar nicht: Düsseldorf im Köln-Forum)

Mfg


----------

